# hello to everybody im new here *



## gertleberry (Dec 16, 2007)

hi everybody

Im Trudie, me and my dh Ben have been ttc for 2 years & 2 months. All blood tests came back with nothing wrong and Ben's    ok.  I had to have a Larcospy at the end of september because when i had the dye test they could'nt see my left tube & ovary they thought it might be blocked or damaged. So after being put to sleep and having to have plenty of morphine to ease the pain they told me noting was wrong.  Which I know is a good thing but sometimes I wish they would find something so at least we would know !! Does that make any sense?? 

So now we have been waiting for 2 months for an appointment to see the gyno and actually have to wait till march till the appointment thats five months in total!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Does everybody have to wait this long??

Up until July this year I was handling it all very well but have gone down hill since      Had to take time off work because I could'nt function very well... crying all the time        Am alot better now but i see pg women everywhere!!  My friends  & family members getting pregnant by just walking past a man !!      

I know im alot better off then alot of women as they have found nothing wrong but it still hurts so bad.   
And the waiting waiting waiting is getting to us both. 

Well thanks for listening  & reading.
x Trudie xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

HUggles
Nikki


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Trudie  

I just joined FF a few days ago and the welcome and support have been great.

I wish you the very best of luck,

Alegria


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Trudie, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I think that being unexplained and still unable to get pregnant naturally must be incredibly frustrating - perhapsd more so than knowing there is a reason preventing comception 
It is understandable that you will struggle with your feelings from time to time - espcially when you seem to be waiting and waiting for appointments. I wish I could tell you that 5 months is a long time to wait and you are unusual but I think that's about normal in this old game. It's so much worse when you are feeling so impatient to move on to the next phase or start treatment and you just want to know what is next for you.

I am going to leave you some links to some areas of the boards that I hope will find useful and help you to pass the time while you wait for your appointment.

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

*In Between Treatment ~ * CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

I hope that your appointment in March comes around quickly enough, and that you get some real progress on what to do next.

C~x


----------



## Anand (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Trudie 

I'm relatively new to FF and have found it to be of comfort and support especially when you think you're all alone and no one quite understands how you feel.

Myself and DH are also 'unexplained' - and like you I sometimes think may be if there was something wrong at least the docs would know what to look for but I'm sure those with diagnosed problems might think that you and I are better off.  I'm sure March will come round quickly enough take some rest, supplements and try some meditation you never know what might help you.  

Wishing you the best of luck    
Anand x


----------



## sukiton (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Trudie,

Welcome to FF - this site really is brilliant esp when your feeling so alone and sad   

Sorry to hear your having a nightmare, the waiting is unbearable and totally understand how you feel.We are still waiting for our nhs app at the end of Jan in meantime we have had 4 tx privately- its ridiculous  

DP and I were 'unexplained' and I felt exactly the same way....I wished they would find a reason to explain it esp when everyone tells you to 'relax' or 'it will happen'  ......and you dont understand what your doing wrong but in our case they may have found a problem and I take it all back now !!!! Its painful and frustrating whether they cant find something or not esp like you said, when family and friends have no trouble.

Sending lots of     and  

xxxxx


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Trudie and welcome to ff!!  

I think everyone understands how you're feeling, waiting for tx is so so hard.  I can imagine how frustrating it must be to not know why you need tx, my dp had a vasectomy in a previous relationship so at least we have always known things would not be straight forward.

We are currently waiting to be referred and will probably have to wait until February/March to begin.  I just keep thinking 'this time next year...' and that helps a little.  We tell ourselves this may be our last christmas alone and we should make the most of it!  

Keep posting on ff and get all those niggling worries off your chest, there are lots of lovely people on this site who are all feeling the same way.

Good luck with your tx    

Laura
xxx


----------



## gertleberry (Dec 16, 2007)

hi


Can anyone tell me what they will do to me next so far all tests blood &   ok. had the dye tests & had a lacoscapy op... everything ok.. am waiting for my next appointment. 

And also what do the clomid tablet do ??

many thanks.

xtrudiexx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Not sure what the next step will be for you.  Clomid is medication that boosts ovulation.  Don't know much about it as it's male factor with DH and I.  Welcome to the boards, I've found FF to be really good.


----------



## gertleberry (Dec 16, 2007)

hi 
so do they give clomid to everyone or just to them who dont ovulate regular?? (sorry if im sounding thick  )


thanks x x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Trudie
welcome to ff. If the cons have done all the tests and can't find a cause for you not concieving then they should take you through various options. They might put you on clomid for 6 months and see what happens.
Good luck
love Bev xxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Best place to find out more info about clomid would be to put it into google and you'll get info on it easily.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

i was put on clomid even though our problems are low sperm count. it seems to depend on your consultant. the other option might be iui

xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Clomid hasn't been mentioned for me.  I had day 21 test done at Altnagelvin in Derry and then RFC wanted day 3 tests.  Both came back ok.


----------



## sukiton (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Trudie,
Welcome to FF, this site very helpul and good for support  

I think clomid is for ovulating problems?....I really wanted to try it but my cons said that as my ovulation all ok, was no need for me to take it plus could have a negative effect on my ovulating ...wasnt his exact words but that was the gist of it I think !!    

Prob does all depend on each cons....after all my initial tests, I was recommended IUI ....hopefully your app will be soon hun so you can discuss your options.

Good luck  

xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Trudie,

If you have already had all the tests then the chances are your consultation will be to decide on what course of treatment might help you.

Clomid is usually prescribed for ladies who don't ovulate, however I have heard if given to "boost" ovulation and give you a better chance naturally. Not every consultant will agree with that approach though, so it is not necessarily a given that you will move on to clomid. If you want to find out more about it, check this link out:

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

Your cons might suggest one of several things other than clomid:

Treatment with injectables follicle tracking and timed BMS - this is bacically like clomid but with more powerful drugs and, usually, more intense monitoring. You stimulate your ovaries to produce follicles and induce ovulation and have timed BMS - essentially just boosting the natural process.
IUI - with or without follicle stimulation / ovulation induction, where your DH's sperm is injected directly into your uterus. 
IVF - this is the full whamy, so to speak, where you inject drugs to stimulate your folicles, have the egss removed (egg collection) and they are fertilised in the lab with your DH's sperm, the embryos then being put back inside you 2 to 5 days later.

You cons might suggest any of these or something else entirely, although with no visible obstructions, ovulation problems or male factor problems, I would questiom your cons very closely about the benefit of any method involving ovulation induction. IUI is usually considered before IVF as it is less invasive but, this will very much depend on what your PCT offers and what you personally qualify for NHS treatment-wise, as well as your age and your cons own preference. The only other thing to consider is that, often, during the process of having treatment, some unexplained infertility becomes explained, when it becomes apparent why fertilisation and implantation is not taking place (i.e. unterine lining issues or poor quality eggs / poor fertilisation, none of which any tests can really detemine). It is always possible that you might have an undiagnosed immune issue (such as APA or Lupus) and perhaps worth asking your cons about tests for them, although, generally, they are usually only done after multiple losses / IVF failures.

Here's a couple more links you can look at if you want:

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary Therapies ~ *CLICK HERE 

Hope this helps.
C~x


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

My cons won't give me Clomid as I am ovulating regularly, I think it depends on the consultant, but it is sort of trying to fix something that isn't broken if all your tests have come back okay. We are pretty much unexplained (bar some minor impairments) and it has been suggested we go straight for IVF - I am nearly 34 however so less time on my side. 

Good luck with everything x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## gertleberry (Dec 16, 2007)

hi 

Just to say thanks to everybody for makin me feel so welcome.  I do have lots more questions so will speak soon.

thanks again. 
  
xtrudiex


----------

